# Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich



## Chartsstuermer (28. Dezember 2008)

*Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

Hallo 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier bei meinem Problem helfen, denn keiner ( Arcor, andere Foren ) konnten mir irgend welche nützliche Tipps geben.

Also ich habe die Arcor Easy Box A 300, die bei mir leider nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe diese Easy Box an meine Arcor Starterbox angeschlossen und dann von der Easy Box an die Netzwerk Karte meines PCs. Ich möchte dieses Gerät an meinem PC also mit einer Lan Verbindung nutzen ( Kabel ).
Nun kann ich das Gerät mit der Arcor Quick Starter CD konfigurieren, was auch erst einmal funktioniert.
Ist dieses getan, komme ich danach auch ins Internet, allerdings in Zeitlupentempo. Das heisst, jede Seite öffnet sich ( wenn überhaupt ) vielleicht nach ein paar Minuten. Es leuchtet übrigens jede Lampe an dem Router ( Power, DSL, Internet; Wlan; Lan 1 ).
Jetzt dachte ich mir, nehme ich die manuelle Konfiguration des Routers vor, 
indem ich (wie es in der Anleitung steht), die IP Nummer bzw. die Wörter "Arcor.easybox" in den Browser eingebe ( Internet Explorer, Firefox, beides probiert ). Doch das klappt einfach nicht. ich komme so gut wie gar nicht in das Konfigurationsmenü hinein. Entweder kommt nach einer weile: Zeitüberschreitung bzw. die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden oder ich komme nach ca. 1 Minute bis zur Passworteingabe und dann ist Schluß.

Meine Theorie ist, das die Verbindung zu dem Router so langam ist, das er einfach abbricht.
Mit meine Belkin Router komme ich übrigens auch nicht in das manuelle Konfigurationsmenü hinein.

Mein System:
Windows frisch installiert SP3 
Arcor firmware ist die neueste

Ps. Ohne Router , also nur Splitter und Modem funktioniert das Internet einwandfrei.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

also, die "starterbox" ist ein reines modem, und die "easy box" ein reiner router, oder wie?


----------



## Chartsstuermer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

Hallo,

Also die Starterbox ist Splitter und Modem


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

und die easybox? wenn die jetzt AUCH modem ist, dann musst du ggf. erstmal dessen modemfunktion abstellen.


----------



## Chartsstuermer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

Die Easybox ist nur ein Router


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

o.k, also die benutzerdaten in der easybox eintragen, das is klar. hat dein PC ne feste IP? die easybox sollte halt genauso eingestellt sein, d.h. wenn die "DHCP server" sein kann, dann verteilt die die IPs, dann sollte dein PC aber auch keine feste IP haben. 

und hast du denn korrekte kabel? nimm doch mal das kabe, das früher vom PC zum modem ging, und verbinde dann PC mit der easybox. die starterbox brauchst du dafür nicht. klappt das konfigurieren dann einwandfrei? wenn ja, dann erst danach dann ein zweites LAN kabel nehmen und starter+easybox verbinden.


----------



## Chartsstuermer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

Hallo, 
vielen dank für die Antworten.

Also den Router habe ich auch schon probiert zu konfigurieren ohne die anderen Anschlüße, also direkt zu dem PC. Es war genau das gleiche Problem.

Der PC hat keine feste IP


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

also, die easybox UND auch dein anderer router gehen nicht "alleine" per kabel zu konfigurieren? aso, dann stimmt wohl was nicht mit deinem lan-anschluss, oder mit dem kabel. oder es sind beide geräte defekt... 

hast du aktuellste boardtreiber? firewall aus?


und die starterbox: wurde die per USB oder per LAN verbunden?


deinstallier auch mal die einwahlsoftware von alice, die du ja vermutlich für dein modem benutzt hast


----------



## Chartsstuermer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

Hallo,

also Firewall ist aus und wurde mit  einem Lan KAbel verbunden


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

geh mal mit der box zu nem bekannten, ob sie von dessen PC aus erreichbar is. cih wüßte sonst nix mehr, außer defekt bei deinem LAN oder *beiden *routern...


----------



## Chartsstuermer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Manuelles konfigurieren Arcor Easybox a 300 nicht möglich*

Okay, ich lasse das heute Nacht noch testen, vielen dank erst mal


----------

